# Need Input from Haflinger Owners



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

You can always get her a grazing muzzle and put it on her a few hours a day if you're worried. Bring ridden that much she should be fine though.


----------



## 2horses (Oct 11, 2009)

I have a Haflinger who stays chunky year-round, even in the winter when he has hay instead of grass. However, he has never had any health issues. I don't keep him in a stall because he would be miserable. I tried a grazing muzzle for a while, but he was incredible at getting it off. I think it would be difficult to keep a Haflinger "thin", but like I said before, mine hasn't suffered from being a little chunky. He seems to get more of a hay/grass belly than fat build-up all over his body.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Many of my friends have Haflingers for pulling the hay wagon and light farm work. They report no problems with having them out to pasture.

They are kind of a chunky breed for a reason. I wouldn't worry right off and like the suggestion for a grazing muzzle, if needed. Definitely wouldn't stall one.

One of my buds wants me to bring up a couple polo saddles, mallets and balls and play what he hopes is the first chukker of Halfie polo! I hope his good humored and endlessly patient wife will video and photograph our attempt.

I really like Halflingers.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I have a student who has a "haffie". He is fabulous! He does dressage










Hunts










Events










An amazing little guy!

I recently taught a clinic in Canada and a student came with a haffie. It was nice how quickly he picked things up! I got a kick out of getting on him. 










Hard to go wrong with such a tough and hardy breed.


----------



## RATHER BE RIDING (Dec 7, 2010)

Thank you for the input and the pictures. The breed was not even on my radar until we came across this little mare. The more research I do, the more I like them. If anyone has more pics they would like to post, I would love to see them.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

This guy placed 2nd of 40. NRHA show.

Here are more:
Haflinger im Sport -

Pasture should be fine, as long as the Hafi is being worked regularly. If metabolic problems already exist, I would pass, if drylot is not possible.

Haflingers in general are a lot of bang for the buck. But, can be quite hard-headed. In fact, the only serious argument I ever had with a horse in 45 years was with a Hafi;-)


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0G7paAvZneY&feature=youtube_gdata_player

A stallion presentation of Edelblut Haflingers. They carry more than 1.5% Arabian blood, have their own studbook. Me like


----------



## myQHpaul (Jun 25, 2009)

I have had a quarter gelding, paint mare, and now a Haflinger gelding. He will be the last horse I own. He can be as stubborn as a mule but sharp as a tack. He learns quickly and is like a large 4 wheeler on trails. He is very mellow and extremely friendly. I think if you keep your Haffie on a training program and keep them working, grazing outside should not be a problem. Good luck.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PkiBP5uOweY&feature=youtube_gdata_player

And this, just because.....;-)


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Here is my haffy having her first go at XC (we do a bit of dressage too )
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/my-haflingers-first-go-xc-129435/

I would muzzle if on 10 acres. Many haflingers are over weight when people assume that they are just chunky and they can be prove to hoof issues (mine are barefoot, but getting her diet right in order to achieve this is challenging).


----------



## hemms (Apr 18, 2012)

Like most have already said, I've found them to reuire some convincing that you're in charge, but once you build that raport, they'll do and go through anyhing. Very hardy and steadfast, not unlike my fjordX boy. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Clava said:


> Here is my haffy having her first go at XC (we do a bit of dressage too )
> http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/my-haflingers-first-go-xc-129435/
> 
> I would muzzle if on 10 acres. Many haflingers are over weight when people assume that they are just chunky and they can be prove to hoof issues (mine are barefoot, but getting her diet right in order to achieve this is challenging).


sorry - prone not prove.


----------



## RATHER BE RIDING (Dec 7, 2010)

I just wanted to say thank you to everyone that responded. Unfortunately, the girl that was selling the Haflinger decided to keep her. I just wanted to say thanks for opening my eyes to a really neat breed that I had not paid much attention to before.


----------



## spies04 (Jul 29, 2012)

Hi - I see that your friend decided to keep him, but I wanted to comment on the Haflinger breed. We just purchased one last year and he is truly the funniest horse we have ever owned with just a great personality, but he has no manners and you do need to show them who is boss which we are working on. But I wanted to mention something about the grazing muzzle. I had considered getting one for our mini, but I had a friend reach out to me that they had a horse drowned by attempting to drink filling with water that did not go down. I do not have any experience with the grazing muzzles, but I wanted to make sure I passed this along as it has made me reconsider using it.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

I am not so sure it wasn't for the best that she decided to keep it - best for you that is. I am not saying anything bad about the breed, mind you. But...they are really "different" horses. I got one, a filly, last Nov to keep my mare company. She had zero training. On the plus side, they are _easy _to train. On the down side they will insert themselves into every equation and are not easily "put off". You have to "get with them" in a different manner than a "normal" horses - they are far from stupid, they just take a different "approach", IMO. So, it depends on what you are use to how "enjoyable" they are. I love our little stinker, but I named her Jolene and decided "Marlene" would have been better - after Marlie the Dog. Yeah,_ that_ kind of "different". My mare is an appyX, but I have had QH's all my life prior...and naturally find QH's (or appyX's:wink a _far_ better breed. Haffies are cute, I will hand them that..and stout, wow! Are they stout!! As far as the chub goes, if they are exercised you can maintain their girlish figure pretty well, _and_ let them indulge...that is, in the event you ever set your sites on another one of those little monsters.  But, really - I don't think you are missing a thing!:hide:


----------

